# Tear Stains



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Please need help with Tear Stains. New owner of a toy cockapoo (female) 1 year old. I have tried a supplement tablet for tear stains, Angel eyes, and crystal eyes, and grooming eye wipes. I am not seeing much of a result. I have trimmed brown hair with Scissors and razor trimmer keeps occurring and coming back.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Have you tried filtered water? It sometimes helps

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

*filtered water*

No but I have been reading a lot of that in my research I think I am going to try it.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

To be honest if a dog has tear staining they normally have it for life, you can sometimes ease it with things but it won't nessaseraly go away all together.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes try filter water, I have not had a dog with tear staining but more common with white or pale coats, also a product called Angel Eye (think that's it) that may help, I am sure others can help you more than me, but I heard these have worked for others.


----------

